# ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe [Info]



## Alriin (13. Juni 2009)

*ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Allgemeine Informationen*​
Sockel: AM2/AM2+ (Support AM3)
Platine: ATX
Chipsatz: nForce 780a SLI SPP
Southbridge: nForce 780a SLI MCP
Audio: ADI Soundmax AD1988b 8-Channel HD-Audio
Grafik: Geforce 8200 (bis zu 512MB shared Memory)
Netzwerk: 1GB/Lan Nvidia Mac Atheros F1
Sonstige Features: Heatpipe Cooling
Referenztakt: 200,9 MHz

*Zubehör*
I/O Shield
I/O Modul
Motherboard Support CD
Benutzerhandbuch
6x SATA-Kabel
1x SATA Stromkabel-Adapter
1x IDE-Kabel (UDMA 133/100/66)
1x FDD-Kabel
1x HDMI-to-DVI Adapter
1x SLI Bridge
1x 3-Way SLI Bridge

*Anschlüsse*​*--- Intern ---*
3x PCIe x16 (2.0)
1x PCIe x1
1x PCI (2.2)
4x DDR2 Slots
6x USB 2.0
2x IEEE1394
1x COM1
6x SATA II (4x IDE-Mode, zwei nur SATA-Raid)
1x FDD
1x IDE (UDMA 133/100/66)
4x Lüfteranschlüsse (CPU, PWR, 2x Chassis-Fan)

*--- Extern ---*
1x PS/2 Keyboard
4x USB 2.0
1x S/PDIF out (Coaxial und Optisch)
1x Lan (RJ45)
1x D-Sub
1x HDMI
1x eSATA
1x 8-Channel Audio

*BIOS*
​Das M3N-HT Deluxe bietet ein umfangreiches BIOS (Phoenix Award) und dank regelmäßiger BIOS-Updates werden auch die neuesten AMD-Prozessoren (Sockel AM3) unterstützt.
Version 2401, welche die Modelle AthlonII X2 250, PhenomII X3 740, X4 820 & X4 945 unterstützt, leidet jedoch unter einem Lüftersteuerungs-Bug. Der CPU-Lüfter dreht dabei, egal welche Einstellung man wählt, mit 100%. Version 2101 (Unterstützung für den Phenom II X4 955) läuft jedoch tadellos.
Im BIOS finden sich unter den Menüpunkten Main, Advanced, Power, Boot, Tools und Exit die üblichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Unter Tools findet man z.B. ASUS O.C. Profile (für das Speichern von bis zu zwei Profilen), ASUS EZ Flash 2 (zum Updaten des BIOS) und Express Gate.
Letzteres ist ein interessantes Tool, welches einem ermöglicht nur wenige Sekunden nach dem Start des Systems auf das Internet zuzugreifen. Dabei wird ein eigenes, abgespecktes, Betriebssystem (ich glaube das basiert auf Linux) geladen.
Die für Overclocker interessanten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten finden sich im Menüpunkt Advanced wieder...

*JumperFree Configuration**
AI Tuning: (für eine manuelle oder automatische Übertaktung)
VDDA Voltage: 2,52V - 2,83V (4 Settings)
Memory Voltage: 1,8V - 2,5V (in 0,02V Schritten)
NF200 Chip Voltage: 1,2V - 1,56V (in 0,02V Schritten)
HT Link Voltage: 1,2V - 1,5V (in 0,02V Schritten)
NB Chip Voltage: 1,1V - 1,7V (in 0,02V Schritten)
CPU-NB Chip Voltage: 0,775V - 1,55V (in 0,0125V Schritten)
CPU Voltage: 0,775V - 1,55V (in 0,0125V Schritten)
CPU Frequency: 200 - 600 MHz
PCIe Frequency: 100 - 200

*CPU Configuration**
Beherbergt unter anderem Optionen für AMD Virtualization, AMD Live! oder AMD Cool ²n² Quiet.
Über ein eigenes Menü verfügt aber nur der Punkt DRAM Configuration. Hier lassen sich unter anderem Taktfrequenz und Timings für den Arbeitsspeicher einstellen.
*DRAM Configuration*
Memory Frequency (fünf Settings: DDR400, DDR533, DDR667, DDR800, DDR1066)
Tcl (3-6)
Trcd (3-6)
Trp (3-6)
Tras (5-18)
1T/2T Memory Timing
DRAM Ganged Mode
Memory Hole Remapping
AI Clock Skew
Advanced Memory Setting (_Untermenü für die weiteren Speicherlatenzen_)
DRAM Timing Control (_weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten_)
Output Driver Control (_weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten_)

*Chipset**
Unter diesem Menüpunkt verbergen sich Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Onboard-GPU, CPU-, PCIe- und SATA-Spread Spectrum, sowie der Primary Display Adapter.
* Alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten mit der BIOS-Version 2101

*Grafikkarten*​*
Onboard GPU*
Das Asus M3N-HT Deluxe verfügt über die integrierte Grafikkarte Geforce 8200. Die Onboard-GPU arbeitet mit 500 bis 1000MHz GPU-Takt und 1200 bis 2000MHz Shadertakt (_Einstellungen im BIOS möglich_) und greift auf bis zu 512MB des physikalischen Speichers zu.
Dank Hybrid-SLI hat man die Möglichkeit entweder die Performance einer Geforce 8400GS oder 8500GT zu steigern (Geforce Boost) oder das Energiemanagement mit stärkeren Grafikkarten zu verbessern (Hybrid Power). Dabei wird im 2D-Modus auf die sparsamere Geforce 8200 zurückgegriffen. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur mit den Modellen Geforce 9800 GT, GTX(+) & GX2, sowie GTX 260 & GTX 280.

*SLI*
Dank dreier PCIe 2.0 Steckplätze ist auf dem M3N-HT Deluxe 3-Way SLI möglich. Jedoch arbeiten die Slots dann nur im x8 Modus.
Bei zwei Grafikkarten im SLI-Modus (die beiden blauen Slots nutzen) stehen zwei mal x16 zur Verfügung. Der dritte Slot arbeitet dann aber nur noch mit x1.
ATI Crossfire mit zwei oder drei Grafikkarten ist nicht möglich!

*Overclocking*​
Hier poste ich meine Erfahrungen beim übertakten mit dem M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Meine Konfiguration:
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI Rev. 1.02G (BIOS 2101)
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
Zalman CNPS9900 Led
Corsair XMS2 DHX DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2 800)
Hiper Type-R 580 Watt Netzteil

*Ram-Kompatibilitätsliste*​
Eine ausführliche Kompatibilitätsliste habe ich auf der Asus Homepage nicht gefunden, deshalb poste ich hier alle von mir bislang verwendeten Arbeitsspeicher die auf dem Board einwandfrei funktionierten.

CORSAIR XMS2 DHX DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2 800) - 2 Module
GEIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2 800) - 4 Module
OCZ SLI-Ready Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL5-4-4-18 (DDR2 800) - 2 Module

*Fazit
*​
Kommt noch ... 
Interessante Links:
click - Link zum M3N-HT Deluxe auf der Asus Homepage
click - alle verfügbaren BIOS Updates, Tools & Treiber
click - M3N-HT Deluxe bei Geizhals
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
P.S.: Ich bin für Anregungen, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar. Etwas Hilfe beim erweitern der Ram-Kompatibilitätsliste könnte ich auf jeden Fall gebrauchen.


----------



## Alriin (14. Juni 2009)

*Platzhalter für Bilder*


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Juni 2009)

was is an den board so besonders? ich hatte mit den teil nur abstürze und nen unstabilen betrieb


----------



## Alriin (15. Juni 2009)

Da hast Du wohl Pech gehabt. Meins rennt recht brav.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Juni 2009)

ja das kann sein das ich mal wieder nen montagsmodell erwische  hab ja fast imemr das glück egal was ich kaufe von auto bis zum RAM montagsmodelle zu erwischen

auf jeden fall zu den board....verarbeitung typisch ASUS sehr gut aber meine persönliche erfahrung/meinung zu dem board möchte ich hier nicht breittreten


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2009)

hat jemand auch schon DDR2-1066 Module zum laufen bekommen? Oder hat sogar jemand schon den DDR2-1120 Modus ausprobiert (natürlich mit gutem Ram )


----------



## Hademe (23. April 2010)

Ich kann eure Probleme mit dem Board nicht nachvollziehen.

Bei mir läuft das Board mit nem Phenom 2 940 @ 3600mhz, ddr2 1066 und gtx 275 absolut problemlos. Anfangs auch mit SLI aus 2 8800GTS. Jetzt ist ein Megahalem auf dem Weg zu mir nach hause und dann wird die CPU noch weng weiter befeuert!

Also das Board ist m.E. top und ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen, gäbe es nicht schon AM3! Es hat mir fast 2 Jahre lang gute Dienste geleistet und funktioniert auch heute noch einwandfrei.


----------



## reader0815 (17. Mai 2010)

hallo gruppe,

ich hätte gern eine frage zu diesem mainboard, nutze board, cpu, und 8bg black dragon kit, wie beschrieben, allerdings unter xp (natl. nur 3gb nutzbar)
habe nun win7 64bit installiert und erhalte nach unterschiedlichen betriebszeiten bluescreens mit der Fehlermeldung "memory management".

Tante google und die zu erreichenden Foren sprechen oft von Hardware defekten, allerdings ist ein stabiler betrieb mit drei (egal weilche der vier riegel auf egal welchen steckplätzen) riegeln möglich, auch ein mehrfach wiederholter memtest (ca. 12h) brachte keinen erfolg. Bei 8gb erhielt ich bei test 1 nach 8h fehlermeldungen und bei test 2 nach einer stunde. Trotz der Fehlermeldungen im Speichertestprogramm stürzte der rechner nie mit bluescreen "memory management" ab, was mich zusätzlich verunsicherte. Bluescreens trahten mehr oder weniger im "Leerlauf" auf. Hitze sollte auch nicht das Problem sein, denn ich habe schlussendlich einen großen ventilator vor das offene gehäuse gestellt um selbst das aus zu schliessen, bei  2gb, 4gb, 6gb waren auch nach 12h keine fehler aufgetrehten.

Speicher mit cpu-z geprüft (Timming etc.), Timing entschärft und Speicher auf 333MHz runter gesetzt ohne erfolg

Ich bin mit meinen ideen am ende und habe damit ich den rechner nutzen kann wieder eine HDD mit xp eingebaut.

Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Bocka (24. Juni 2010)

Hey Freunde der Computerbedienung,

ich hab dasselbe Board, und hab mir mal 2 GForce GTX 260 besorgt. Wollte die SLI Geschichte testen. Benutze, wie Handbuch sagt SLOT 1 und 3 mit SLI Kabel. Strom der 2ten Karte über ein externes Netzteil. Karte läuft.

Nun folgendes Problem. PCIe Slot 1 Karte wird erkannt. PCIe Slot 3 Karte wird nicht erkannt. Dachte evtl. Karte im Eimer. Jeweils die Karten bei dem Slot getauscht. Dasselbe. Karte in Slot 3 wird nicht erkannt, der Lüfter dreht aber auf maximal.

Da ich noch keine Erfahung mit SLI habe und mal schauen wollte, ob sich der Stromverbrauch grafisch überhaupt lohnt, hab ichs mal so probiert. Ich danach beide Karten jeweils in Slot 1 getestet. Beide laufen ok und normal, wenn sie denn alleine laufen.

Ich bekomm die Schaltung nicht gebacken.  Muss ich evtl. noch was am Board jumpern, oder was dazu installieren? Ist evtl. das Board defekt oder vielleicht sogar eine der Grafikkarten.

Benötige dringend Hilfe.

Vorab. Thanx! 

PS: Board läuft superstabil. Keine Probs.


----------



## Gazelle (15. November 2011)

Endlich einer mit den Corsair RAMs, welche CPU Kühler kann man denn bei den RAMs verwenden zum OC?
Passt da ein Macho?


----------

